# Which Motobecane for Roubaix 56 Fit?



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out whether to get the 55 or 58 Motobecane Century. Something about those specs don't seem right.

I have a pefect fit for the the 56 Specialized Roubaix. Should I go with the 55 or 58 Motobecane?

The specs for the Motobecane say the 58cm has a standover of 782mm while the Roubaix has a higher standover of 798mm. I believe the Roubaix standover spec is correct based on my inseam and strattling over one...it's the pefect size. I figured if I fit a 56 Roubaix the 55" Century would be my choice. But the Motobecane specs show it with standover of 768. That seems like it might be too small for me. But I don't know if I believe the Motobecane standover specs. The Motobecane 55 show the seat tube is 55cm but the 56 Roubaix seat tube is 51.5. Now how can the Motobecane have a seat tube that is 3.5cm longer than the Roubaix and yet have a standover that is over 2cm lower? Somethings off somewhere in these specs between the two. Anyway, anyone have any suggestions on which motobecane 55 or 58 would be the best fit based on a 56 Roubaix fit?

Sorry the forum won't let me post the links to the specs directly but you can find them easily on the Motobecane and Specialized sites.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

The seat tube angle may be rather different between the two.

I would be more concerned with effective top tube length, as long as the stand over doesn't exceed your maximum comfortable height.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree - go by top tube


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

The Specialized has a 565mm top tube, while the Motobecane 55 is 550mm, Motobecane 58 is 570mm. This should be a primary consideration in determining fit.

The Specialized top tube has a rather pronounced downward slope compared with the Motobecane, which is the reason for the much shorter seat tube on the Specialized. I'm not sure there is a standard for measuring stand over height, perhaps Specialized is measuring it at the head tube, while Motobecane is measuring it at the seat tube? My expertise in this area is shaky at best.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I came across another older thread where some guy actually measured his stand over height on his motobecane and it was like 2cm higher than what they publish. This explains it. I ended up going with the 55 because you're right the TT length is a concern. My ideal is 66cm with stem and TT so the 58 with the 570 is probably going to be too big.


----------

